# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Toshiba E-Studio 206 постоянно пишет замятие

## Gitarist

Есть Toshiba E-Studio 206, замял бумагу.. листки вытащили... но на панели постоянно мигает индикатор замятия и показывает что замятие в печи. Печку полностью перебрал, датчики почистил, термистор брянькает - рабочий, лампы накаливаения целые... все крутится ни где ничего не блочится.. бумаги в печке  нет.
Собрал поставил печку на место - все равно пишет замятие.. даже не знаю куда лезть. :(
Помогите кто может :(

----------

